# Housing making me get rid of my cat!!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She looks almost exactly like our black Maine ****, Abby. We would gladly hang onto her for you if we were closer. I hope you are able to work something out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you check with some of those organizations that take care of pets for military who get deployed? Maybe they can help find a good home. 

I'm so sorry this is happening!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a terrible position to be in. I wish I were closer!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw hunny I feel your pain, I really do. I know if there were any other option you would jump at the chance... 

I really wish I could help.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I live in Georgia and would be happy to keep the cat for you till your are able to take her back. If you don't find any better options and can find a way to get her here you can PM me if you are interested.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks just like my solid black Maine **** Princess!

Maybe you can contact some council for the aging to see if maybe some elderly person needs a companion.

I feel so bad for you! Don't know what I would do in that situation.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the good ideas everyone. I'd rather not give her to an organization...Maybe thats me being silly but Id like to be able to meet whoever she goes with so I can email to ask how she is adjusting and see pictures every once in awhile.

I have been trying to find an elderly person who needs a companion. Baby would be so great for that! My grandma (in Oregon) had a few ladies in mind and is doing what she can there, but no promises.

I told my husband I'd be willing to buy a house so we could keep her, but he didn't seem to think that was a financially wise decision...*sigh* I know he's right...but she is MY cat...I hate this!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> Thanks for the good ideas everyone. I'd rather not give her to an organization...Maybe thats me being silly but Id like to be able to meet whoever she goes with so I can email to ask how she is adjusting and see pictures every once in awhile.
> 
> I have been trying to find an elderly person who needs a companion. Baby would be so great for that! My grandma (in Oregon) had a few ladies in mind and is doing what she can there, but no promises.
> 
> I told my husband I'd be willing to buy a house so we could keep her, but he didn't seem to think that was a financially wise decision...*sigh* I know he's right...but she is MY cat...I hate this!


You might actually be able to get a good deal on a mortgage through a government loan program for people in the military. Just a thought.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe you should go to the officers club...talk to the wives. Maybe a neighbor is willing to take her in for you. And do they really count? I'd check around your new place ad make a cat friend. Ask if you can kep her with you until you find a good home.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That is so sad...Im so sorry, I hope that you can find a good home or you figure ot a way to keep her.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Noey said:


> Maybe you should go to the officers club...talk to the wives. Maybe a neighbor is willing to take her in for you. And do they really count? I'd check around your new place ad make a cat friend. Ask if you can kep her with you until you find a good home.


 
We live in the "sticks" and don't have neighboors! Honestly! We are in government quarters, but not in a "housing area" ...just a bunch of trees and berries. There is no wives group with my husbands job and I am a bit wary of military families anyway. I would pay every penny of what I have to bring her anywhere with me...I don't know that I can trust another family to do the same... That's probably a really negative attitude but I can't help it!

I did look into buying a house and hubby just wont budge. I can see his point though. We are military, with the market as it is now I don't know if we would be able to sell it if we moved and I have no experience with rental properties at all. I am trying to look into a preapproval and interest rates and all that hoopla just to get an idea at what we would be looking at monthly for a house payment... The taxes here are so high though! OUr monthly payment plus the taxes is twice what we are alloted for "housing"...Id have to quit school and work two jobs and hope that was enough. I just can't see that right now, maybe in a year or so... 

Sorry to ramble again...It's just so frustrating! I even asked if we could keep her until I found her a GREAT home and the leasing company said no more than 10 days...10 days?! How am I supposed to do that!?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I will pray that you find a solution that works out for everyone. She is a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Kitty has a home!!

My great aunt, who lives in Florence Oregon, (on the coast) is going to take my cat for me!! She is a cat lover and has just recently lost her 19 year old cat. Baby will be so well taken care of! I don't think it is possible for her to have a better home! Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers!! 

I have to call the housing office and find out if I have to take her asap (its an 8 hour drive one way, but my aunt said she would meet us halfway whenever we needed her to) or if we can just take her with us when we go up for Thanksgiving...I doubt they will let us wait, but what could it hurt to ask.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to let her go, but glad to hear she has a great place to go and will still be family


----------



## Amynf (Sep 22, 2009)

aw sorry Did you tell them you had three pets? I know it's kind of shady but I am the type that would do it anyway and ask for forgiveness (or play dumb later). We somehow never got around to registering ours at Ft Knox once...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so happy for you and your Kitty and your Great Aunt (she sure is a GREAT Aunt!) I am sorry that you have to give her away, but at least you know that she is going to a good home and thats is so important....Im just really sorry that you even have to do this. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

My Great Aunt even said she would be willing to give her back if and when we could take her again! Heath and I are seriously considering buying a house if he makes the switch from enlisted to officer. (we would be here for more than 3 years if that was the case)

I can't find a job here in the animal field (not even pet stores are hiring!) so I am going to do in home daycare again until school starts in a year. Maybe paying off student loans will be more incentive to hubby to buy a house!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats wonderful news aobut your Great Aunt! Wow that must be a load off your mind. Well good luck to you in all the changes that are going on right now for you!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's great news. I have been thinking about you today and trying to think of a solution. I still can't believe they will not allow you to keep your kitty. I am glad your aunt is taking her and you will be able to see her. Good luck with your job and looking for a house.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news!
I hope your baby and Great Aunt become each other's best friends. What a relief. 
I would have been completely torn up in your shoes. Whew.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

AMY

My heart was breaking for you.

The Military does SO MUCH for all of us fighting to protect our freedom and how could they put such a burden on you.
*
I am ecstatic that your Great Aunt will take your GORGEOUS CAT! 
It couldn't have worked out better.*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this thread--so glad you found a family member to keep your cat for you! 

I also wanted to add, if you're looking for a home, there's the $8000 first time home buyer tax credit that lasts until November 30. You have to stay in the house for at least 3 years though, or they make you pay back the credit (just in case you wouldn't be there for 3 years).


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I'm just now seeing this thread--so glad you found a family member to keep your cat for you!
> 
> I also wanted to add, if you're looking for a home, there's the $8000 first time home buyer tax credit that lasts until November 30. You have to stay in the house for at least 3 years though, or they make you pay back the credit (just in case you wouldn't be there for 3 years).


 
We did hear about the credit, but I hadn't looked much into it yet! Good ot know we would have to stay there for 3 years! We aren't sure is We are staying here for that long or not. It depends on if my husband makes the tranfer to Officer or not. Thanks for the heads up! 

Thanks again for the concern guys! I am stoked my Aunt is going to take my Baby! I convinced housing to let us keep her until we go visit them for Thanksgiving. They weren't thrilled with the idea, but I pointed out that it was an 8 or 9 hour drive (or a plane ticket)...and if they are making me take her now, then they had to pay for it, and convince my husbands new job to give him leave...they liked that idea less than the cat being here, so she stays for now. LOL!:


----------

